# Questions to ask re: doggy day care



## loobymiss (Sep 5, 2014)

I am going to put my 13 week cocker spaniel with a dog sitter for one day a week due to work commitments.

She will be going to the sitters house from 8-6pm. I am a bit worried as Amber is only a puppy and the lady has her own dog. She is toilet trained at home but am not sure how she'll be somewhere else. Also don't know how Amber will be around another dog.

Can you advise what sort of questions etc I need to ask as I am going to visit her home this week before starting with her the week after.

Many thanks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

She'll be fine, great socialisation time with another dog. Are you worried she'll be nervous? She may be a little at first but she'll need to get used to other dogs out and about so I wouldn't worry at all.
Most dogs once they're house and toilet trained will remember whatever house they're in (Grandma's, other relatives or friends house) will know to go out in the garden regardless. And I'm sure the lady will show her where to go the first time.
Is she going out on walks yet? I would expect the lady to ask whether she can go off or on lead as most dog sitters would ask.
Let her know what you feed her and when you usually feed her as she'll need feeding four times a day at the moment. 
Any habits or particular likes or dislikes.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Are they licensed and insured, what routine will your puppy have, how will she continue the toilet training process and what is her policy with regards accidents in the house (ie does she tell puppy off or accept it's her fault), where will puppy be left to rest, if the sitter leaves the house will pup be separated from the other dog, what walks will she give pup, if pup is taken out in the car to the park, what safety and security measures are in place for travel.

I'd also want details of another client that I could phone up for a chat - and perhaps a professional reference from another dog related business.

I would also expect an offsite walk with you and both dogs, all first meetings should be on neutral territory, even if just 15 mins as your pup is so young.

We've had lots of pups here for daycare and boarding, as well as foster pups and they really do benefit from being around calm, well behaved older dogs. You just have to ensure the other dog is not going to lead your pup astray.

There should also be a form and a service agreement/contract that you both sign.


----------



## loobymiss (Sep 5, 2014)

I am worried that she will be stressed, I am also concerned that she will be treated differently to how we treat her and she'll get confused with different ways of handling her etc (if that makes sense?)

Also, I don't think the sitter has had a puppy for the day before apart from hers obviously when it was growing up so I hope she realises how much hard work Amber will be!

Only time will time I suppose.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

loobymiss said:


> I am worried that she will be stressed, I am also concerned that she will be treated differently to how we treat her and she'll get confused with different ways of handling her etc (if that makes sense?)
> 
> Also, I don't think the sitter has had a puppy for the day before apart from hers obviously when it was growing up so I hope she realises how much hard work Amber will be!
> 
> Only time will time I suppose.


I'm sure she'll be fine, I think you're over - worrying here personally  A dog sitter wouldn't take a puppy on without knowing what to do.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes she probably will be treated differently, that's just life. But it won't confuse the pup, they are very adaptable and get used to it very quickly. You'll just need to make sure if there is anything you really don't want happening to your pup you are clear with your sitter that you can agree - being on the sofa is a good example. You can't insist the sitter lets the pup on the sofa, but you can ask that she doesn't allow pup to get up there if you want her taught to stay in her own bed.


----------



## smithsonhelen183 (Jun 10, 2014)

good luck! Hope you feel comfortable leaving your little one with them.. I'm sure you will know what works and what feels right!


----------



## loobymiss (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone and the point about the sofa is a very good one, hadn't thought of that as definitely do not want my dog on the sofa!


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

_ I am also concerned that she will be treated differently to how we treat her and she'll get confused with different ways of handling her etc (if that makes sense?)_

I agree with your concerns. I am at the moment helping a neighbour retrain her now 8 month old puppy as his puppy day care was to either leave him in a crate or to leave him free in the garden. All the training that she has done at home is completely out of the window and the pup is totally confused as to what it expected of him. He only went 2 days each week for the past 3 months but his house training and recall, which were both good, now has to start at the beginning again.

I think that you need to give your lady written instructions of what words you are using for each command so that she can be consistant. Also list the things that are important to you, like not being allowed on the furniture. And also ask her what she plans to do with your puppy each day. Ideally it would be best if she can keep generally to your normal routine at home.

_A dog sitter wouldn't take a puppy on without knowing what to do._
I don't agree with this at all. Dog sitting and dog walking is the fastest growing "occupation" for people who cannot find other paid employment around here. The world and his wife, with little knowledge or experience, are advertising their services.


----------

